# Branded Biscuits



## Quintessential Coffee (May 15, 2015)

We're launching a new mobile Coffee business in Oxford at the beginning of June and ideally would like to sell biscuits in our own branded wrapping. I can find plenty of suppliers who will provide the biscuits, it's the wrapping that's proving to be illusive. If anybody has any suggestions or can recommend any suppliers it would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks in advance.

Quintessential Coffee |Company


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I have googled it there seems to be loads of people who provide this service , minimum order of a thousand


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Does the biscuit supplier not offer this, how are they wrapping them now?


----------



## Quintessential Coffee (May 15, 2015)

I've tried to Google it but not had much success, possibly because of word combination I've been using. What did you use?.

This is a brand new venture so we haven't picked a supplier as of yet. Apologises if this seems a really obvious question, we're all a bit new at this.


----------



## wantice (Jun 7, 2015)

I would be interested but would have to look at the cost. Currently using wrapped Biscotti single biscuit....they work out approx 3.5p per biscuit and given free with every tea/coffee.

For me, you need to get close to these prices to tempt me.

Thomas


----------

